
T-Mobile explains why its network went down, hard, on Monday - pjl
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/17/21293950/t-mobile-outage-june-explainer
======
Awelton
It was definitely more than volte that was down. I had full signal and
couldn't talk, sms, mms, or connect to the internet for about 12 hours. I work
in the field and I don't have an office phone. It was a peaceful day.

